# Dynaudio Bm6A Continuous clipping sound



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 20, 2013)

I have been using my Dynaudio BM 6A monitors for about 5 years now.

Its been slowly giving problems off late. Initially one of the speakers, needed a little hit on the heat sink otherwise the HF driver would just go on and off all the time.

Then it would be fine. This was a standard thing that used to happen may be once in 4 days or so.

Lately, this happens everyday. X number of times. 

But, I have encountered a new problem with both of them.

Sometimes, it just start making clipping sounds even if I have removed the sound card and the cables.

Its just a constant digital clip sound - many of them just randomly and continuously playing. 

I run them off my online UPS and everything else in the chain works.

the soundcard has been ruled out because there is no sound on the headphones and even after disconnecting the speakers from the cables fully, it still keeps doing this.

I am a bit confused as to how both the speakers started doing this at the same time.

Any thoughts/solutions? 

Or am I going to have to send it in for repairs?


Thanks.

Tanuj.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 20, 2013)

Tanuj, my guess is that the problem's in the amps (because blown speakers only distort when there's signal going to them). And since distorted amps can fry speakers, my suggestion is that you have it looked at sooner than later.

I don't think those are digital clipping sounds, though, because there's no reason you'd hear them when you disconnect everything! It's not surprising that both speakers would develop the same problem, because they would share the same genetic vulnerability.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Nick!

I had a feeling you will post here. That is bad news. I was hoping it was a simple thing.

I do hope it can be repaired because I don't want to buy a new set of speakers.

Trouble is that I am working on a movie at the moment and repairing it may take a while. Tech support India for audio equipment is largely terrible.

I had to send my RME Fireface 800 to Germany just for them to change the FireWire controller and it took over two months to get it back!


I am already looking at Quested as a replacement if this takes too long to repair. 

Thank you Nick!

Tanuj.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 20, 2013)

Please don't take my post as "news!"

It's pure speculation based on what you wrote. On rare occasions even I can be wrong.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 20, 2013)

I have recently done some research on those speakers and what you are experiencing is actually what many others have experienced too, with that specific model.

The HF would just cut off out of know where and then apparently the only way to fix it is to raise the volume of the speakers for the HF to cut back in again. Eventually it will just die all together. 

It's definitely the amp. It will need to be replaced. Or you could look in to a nice set of new monitors with more midrange and less hyped bass, although I do love the dyns sound. :D. For a replacement speaker in the same price range, I highly recommend the EVE Audio SC305s. Heavenly those are.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 21, 2013)

Dynaudio are very famous in India and I see one in most studios in Mumbai.

People have been using them for years without any major problems as such so this comes as a surprise to me. 

I know people have used them for about 8-10 years without many problems. Their passive speakers are also quite popular - the M 3's.

Recently, a music producer in India got installed the biggest Dynaudio speakers in the world - a custom design. 

But over all, I think Genelecs may be more popular here. 

Thanks for the help guys. The speakers are running fine this morning as if nothing happened and I know at some point, they will go bonkers again. 

I might still have to get another pair because I need speakers right now for the film I am doing. 

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 21, 2013)

OK - So, I just got to know there was a recall on BM 6A's by Dynaudio and the local dealer just never mentioned it - coming back to the bad customer service we have for audio equipment over here.

Off to create a new monitors thread!


Tanuj.


----------

